# limping pigeon



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

My pet (indoor, feral) pigeon, Pheap, is limping. I'm worried that this is probably my fault. She was sitting on my head while I was cleaning out the fridge and when I raised up I bumped my head -- and possibly her as well -- on the top of the fridge. She seemed ok at the time, but then I had to go out for a couple of hours, which means she had to be in her cage. I just took her back out and she's limping. She can fly and can land, but when she walks she noticeably limps and when she sits or stands she lifts the right foot. (Although she is not reticient to fly). I don't see anything obviously wrong with her leg or foot, although I haven't held her down for a thorough exam. Our avian vet has appointments tomorrow, but I think they're finished for today. I could take her to the emergency room if necessary. Any advice? She's sitting on my shoulder at the moment and playing with my necklace and preening my ear. Should I observe her overnight and see if it improves? Is there anything in particular I should look for that might indicate what the problem is?

 

Kristi


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and so sorry to hear about your pet pij's foot 

I would say for now just keep an eye on her and the foot. Once my pet Pearl's foot almost got jammed in the door, she did injure it slightly and same with your Pheap she limped around for a day or so and lifted it the whole time while she stood and roosted.

I'm hoping that Pheap will get better in a day or so just like Pearl and it's not something serious.

Keep us posted.


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks, Mary. It's helpful to hear that someone else had a similar experience. I'll keep an eye on her overnight and if it doesn't improve by tomorrow I'll ring the vet. She's being reasonably active and sociable, just favoring the foot. I'm hoping that's a good sign.

By the way, in the time I've been hanging out on Pigeons.com I've enjoyed reading news of Pearl and Dotty. Pigeons are such great pets.

Kristi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kristi,


I agree with Mary, she probably bruised her foot...If you stubbed your toe you would probably limp for a while!

You could test the grip og the foot by placing your finger under it, but if she is able to stand on the foot some of the time and is eating and preening I would just keep an eye on her.

Cynthia


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi everyone, and thanks for your advice. Clearly it was a soft tissue injury. Pheap improved steadily and now the limp is gone.

Kristi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update, Kristi.
I am glad your baby is feeling well again.

Reti


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

MY PIGEON HEN IS LIMPING I EXPECTED HER LEGS NO CUTS OR NOTHING ABNORMAL, BUT I ALSO THINK HER WING IS THE PROBLEM. SHE HAS NOT BEEN LEFT OUT THE CAGE SINCE SHE JUST LAID 2 EGGS. MY GRANDMA SAID SHE WAS NOT LIKE THAT SO AM AFRAID OF WHAT IS WRONG WITH HER.?
I LIVE IN COMPTON, CALIFORNIA in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------

